# How did you come up with your kennel name?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always wondered how breeders came up with their kennel names, and how long it took for them to think of them. There's some really classy kennel names out there!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's an interesting question. My aunt and uncle breed Golden Retrievers and Clumbers, and I always wondered how they came up with their kennel name. Maybe I should ask them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My Mom's kennel name was Cherod. My name is Cherie and my brother's is Rodney so she just took the first few letters of both names and presto! So, when thinking about my own kennel name I decided to do the same thing. My maiden name is Ambeault and my fiance`s last name is Ariss, so I Googled Arreau a combo of both, and it a very posh spa town in Switzerland or France, so sounded great to me.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I've always wondered how breeders came up with their kennel names, and how long it took for them to think of them. There's some really classy kennel names out there!


sheroc is sheryl and rocky..


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Beauvoir can alternately be translated from the French as "beautiful view" or "beautiful to look at". It seemed like a good play on words for a Poodle bred in Boulder, CO.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> My Mom's kennel name was Cherod. My name is Cherie and my brother's is Rodney so she just took the first few letters of both names and presto! So, when thinking about my own kennel name I decided to do the same thing. My maiden name is Ambeault and my fiance`s last name is Ariss, so I Googled Arreau a combo of both, and it a very posh spa town in Switzerland or France, so sounded great to me.





lol oddly enough when i say your kennel name out loud i say it " arrrooooo"
IDK if thats the way its said, but it sounds like a dog howling.... thats what I thought it was


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine is tenative... but I have wanted it to be FrostFire for awhile. 
the horse I learned to ride on was named frosty, and was sorta bi-polar, so I called him Frost-fire (sometimes he was calm, sometimes he was nuts) 


there are a couple other frostfire kennels out there, but I dont think Frostfire Standards is taken. 
Ill have to come up with something else for the Borzoi, because frostfire borzoi is a pretty well known kennel


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine, I took over from my deceased mother in memory of her.

How she got it was the first 2 initials of her name. Our last name is 2 words.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Mine is tenative... but I have wanted it to be FrostFire for awhile.
> the horse I learned to ride on was named frosty, and was sorta bi-polar, so I called him Frost-fire (sometimes he was calm, sometimes he was nuts)
> 
> 
> ...


I love the frostfire! LOVE THE NAME !


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have a kennel name, but my bosses one is Camar, and at the time she still had *C*aviliers [which she doesn't any more] as well as her *AM*erican cockers, her name is *A*ilsa, hubbys name is *R*obin = Camar 

I have thought about what I'd do for a kennel name. I really don't quite know! I am sometimes tempted to just carry on with the flyingduster thing, but it has no reference to anything really, let alone dogs! I've also thought of Cafram, cos it's a mix of my maiden name initials, and hubbys initials... We'll see, I don't intend to seriously look at that for a loooong while yet!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm amazed at how creative people are w/ kennel names and dog names too. I'm terrible at it. I do have a few song lyrics that I like though, lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

we had boat name Simba DelMar. DelMar is loosely by the sea or of the sea, simba is a lion. Anyway we live on the gulf cost of Fla so thats where my mother got DelMar as her kennel name. 
I used to play this online dog show game (yup nerd) and your user name was your kennel name. I couldn't think of one and was jealous of another member who's was Histyle, which I thought was GREAT. All of a sudden out of thin air BlackTie came to me and it just stuck around, so when I begin breeding litters independently of my mother they were registered under Blacktie. Though should I decide to breed poodles in the future I will have to change it. Probably to Wonderpup (?) and abbrev. it WP since the two words are kind long put together. Good thing I don't have plans to get toooo involved in the spoodle world since looking at that written down now I don't like it LoL.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think if I ever had a kennel name it would be Saffron (name of current dog), but then I don't like it as a kennel name, the only thing I do like about it is I called call a dog "Saffron's Spice of Life" and there's no point having a kennel name just to make one name sound good lol 
And that didn't really make any sense

I know the breeder of my Dobermann, her foundation Bitch was called "Tess", so she called her kennel "Tessanova"
I quite like having the kennel named after your first dog

Now, just thinking, I quite like the idea of Maestro as my kennel names, means Master lol

Master Poodles!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> lol oddly enough when i say your kennel name out loud i say it " arrrooooo"
> IDK if thats the way its said, but it sounds like a dog howling.... thats what I thought it was


Nope. It is pronounced Arrow. I also have Whippets who run like the wind, and had thought I would breed them too. So I was thinking every combo in our two names which could imply speed. I had one litter of Whippets and kept a puppy I called William Tell, and his call name was Archer, so I don't know...it all fit for us.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL... me too! I wasn't sure how to pronounce your kennel name! I'm so relieved it is easy to say! <g>


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Desert Reef... I've had people contact me asking what in the world?! They think of ocean reefs... but the desert has them too. 
Our area is beautiful... huge red rocks, some call us 'the second Sedona'. 

When we first moved to Southern Utah we were concentrating on finding a home in an area called Silver Reef, as it had land/space that we were used to. It just never worked out... but I went ahead and registered my keeper pup with that name before realizing we were not going to live there afterall. That was a bummer, but I'm really happy with the home we found in town so won't complain. 

Pretty dull... lol!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Desert Reef... I've had people contact me asking what in the world?! They think of ocean reefs... but the desert has them too.
> Our area is beautiful... huge red rocks, some call us 'the second Sedona'.
> 
> When we first moved to Southern Utah we were concentrating on finding a home in an area called Silver Reef, as it had land/space that we were used to. It just never worked out... but I went ahead and registered my keeper pup with that name before realizing we were not going to live there afterall. That was a bummer, but I'm really happy with the home we found in town so won't complain.
> ...


Hot in the least ! We are truly blessed to live in the part of the world !


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't breed my guys, but do have a kennel name. It's "In Flight". I use it for my photography business and for my dogs. Robin (my Whippet) is Wegner's Energy In Flight and I ended up using the "In Flight" part of his name for my kennel name - it kind fit the agility dogs, so now we have "In Flight Photography". :biggrin:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I used Patriot because it defines who we are; One who loves, supports, and defends one's country. Both my husband and I served our country for over twenty years in the military. We still support it by contributing in the local VFW Honor Guard and participating in our local community. The Red, White and Blue mean alot to us.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I was looking for something short and easy.
I bought a book called The Words You Should Know to Sound Smart.

And there I saw Winnow my kennel name.

And it means: To examine closely in order to separate the good from the bad.

It can also be a little word play as two words Win Now


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. Winnow: To separate the wheat from the chaff. Brilliant name! I love the play on words too!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Yes. Winnow: To separate the wheat from the chaff. Brilliant name! I love the play on words too!


Thanks, I did not know the right name for it in English but that is exactly what it means.


----------

